# Шпаргалки для баяна



## Vitaly S. (8 Июн 2020)

Всем привет!
я придумал систему записи нот (для баяна) , которая помогает легче запоминать мелодии, а так же абстрагироваться от конкретных нот. Т.е. запоминается рисунок движения пальцев, который можно сыграть в любой другой тональности.

Приглашаю всех заинтересованных опробовать эту систему. Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение.

Вот некоторые правила в этой нотации:

цифрами обозначается очерёдность нажатия
длительность нот не указывается (предполагается, что мелодия знакома)
повторение нот не указывается (по той же причине)
жирной линией указан первый штрих (движение)
жирной точкой указано начало (там же стоит цифра 1 и там же начинается жирная линия)
крестиком указана центровка (т.е. это одна и та же нота на всех фразах)
фразы - это условная разбивка мелодии, если они повторяются, то просто указан номер фразы
аккорды указаны смещением относительно нуля (j - major, m - minor, s - септаккорд)
возможные (желаемые) значения центровки и нулевого аккорда указаны в начале (например: G - G означает, что центровка - нота соль, 0m - Gm).


----------



## vev (8 Июн 2020)

Vitaly S., 

Как бы помягче выразиться.... А на кой черт? Все ж давным-давно придумано.... Нотная грамота называется... Благодаря ей можно еще и полифонии играть, кстати...


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Июн 2020)

Может лучше китайский язык выучить?


----------



## vvz (9 Июн 2020)

Как-то я пришел к выводу, что именно таким образом, в виде каких-то геометрических простых коротких схем смоделированных в голове, запоминаю какие-то "нестандартные" места при подборе ("стандартные" играются, естественно, и без всего этого...). Но это я относил к особенностям проф. памяти (графический дизайн, архитектура...), считая, что так проще именно для меня...


----------



## Vitaly S. (9 Июн 2020)

vvz написал(а):


> Как-то я пришел к выводу, что именно таким образом, в виде каких-то геометрических простых коротких схем смоделированных в голове, запоминаю какие-то "нестандартные" места при подборе ("стандартные" играются, естественно, и без всего этого...). Но это я относил к особенностям проф. памяти (графический дизайн, архитектура...), считая, что так проще именно для меня...


Вот мне тоже, кроме самого звучания мелодии, запоминается рисунок и фразы этой мелодии. В аккордах запоминается относительность. Т.е. вверх-вниз и насколько. Кроме того, я пришёл к выводу, что полезно поиграть мелодию в разных тональностях. А для этого нужно запоминать относительность. Т.е. опять же рисунок.


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Июн 2020)

Вот к чему приводит, нежелание учить ноты))) Готов изобретать, придумывать и т.д. МОЛОДЕЦ!


----------



## Vitaly S. (9 Июн 2020)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Вот к чему приводит, нежелание учить ноты))) Готов изобретать, придумывать и т.д. МОЛОДЕЦ!


Ноты я учил  В музыкальной школе к тому же. Только ведь мелодию можно записать в разных тональностях. Вот мне и пришла идея записывать рисунком. Именно для баяна это актуально. Для пианино/аккордеона не могу пока представить, что можно сделать.


----------



## gerborisov (9 Июн 2020)

Нет. Не актуально. Нет смысла. По нотам проще и доступнее. Без созданий "гетто" для инструмента.


----------



## ugly (9 Июн 2020)

Музыкальная школа - сильно начальный этап обучения музыке, много умения не даёт.
После консерватории можно транспонировать любую музыку в уме на лету, и играть несложный аккомпанемент вообще никогда не видя нот в любой тональности...


----------



## vvz (9 Июн 2020)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Нет. Не актуально. Нет смысла. По нотам проще и доступнее. Без созданий "гетто" для инструмента.


По нотам - скучно, не наш метод ))


----------



## ugly (9 Июн 2020)

Достигается упражнением.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Июн 2020)

Что-то в этом есть. Когда в царскую армию рекрутировали абсолютно неграмотных крестьян, им было очень сложно понять про "Нале-ВО" и "Напра-ВО". К левому плечу привязывали пучок соломы, к правому- пучок сена. И командовали "Се-НО!" и "Соло-МА!". Обучение было для шибко недоразвитых солдатиков такое... . Не исключаю наличие таких "солдатиков" в среде начинающих музыкантов)… .


----------



## vvz (9 Июн 2020)

"Солдатики" эти хорошо разбирались в чем-то другом... 
Из "городских" кто-то отличит, к примеру, сено от соломы? )


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2020)

Kuzalogly, 

Саш, если хочется, чтобы начинающий музыкант так и остался на уровне "сено - солома", то это хороший путь (в никуда....). Скакнуть выше без того, чтобы запомнить где лево, а где право, не получится как ни уродуйся....


----------



## hovrin120 (9 Июн 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> После консерватории можно транспонировать любую музыку в уме на лету, и играть несложный аккомпанемент вообще никогда не видя нот в любой тональности...


Мелодии которые твердо знаю могу транспонировать в любую тональность на баяне, но обработки посложнее с ходу не могу сыграть надо сидеть разбирать, как бы научиться этому, к сожалению не то что консерваторию а даже музыкальную школу не заканчивал, но ноты знаю, по нотам играю с разбором конечно, может есть какие упражнения.


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2020)

hovrin120, 

Есть упражнения. Берете любые нотные сборники и каждый день 20-30 минут просто играете с листа. Через полгода почувствуете, что делаете это в десять раз легче, а уровень играемых с листа произведений, возрастет до небес


----------



## ugly (9 Июн 2020)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> как бы научиться этому, к сожалению не то что консерваторию а даже музыкальную школу не заканчивал


Консерватория тут ко времени работы с нотами и инструментом, а не к уровню образования.
Есть и любители без высшего образования ого-го уровня.
Хотя и классику - гаммы и арпеджио - не надо забывать.
Да, уровень достигается упражнениями, постоянной работой.


----------



## hovrin120 (9 Июн 2020)

Спасибо за ответы, попробую каждый день играть с листа несложные пьески может что и получится.


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2020)

hovrin120,
Лучше брать чуть выше уровень, чем можешь сыграть. Прогресс будет выше. Можно брать ноты для ф-но и играть по ним, преобразуя по возможности левую с листа в аккорды. Тройная польза: выучить ноты во всем диапазоне в двух ключах, распознавание аккордов, чтение....


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Июн 2020)

vev написал(а):


> hovrin120,
> Лучше брать чуть выше уровень, чем можешь сыграть. Прогресс будет выше. Можно брать ноты для ф-но и играть по ним, преобразуя по возможности левую с листа в аккорды. Тройная польза: выучить ноты во всем диапазоне в двух ключах, распознавание аккордов, чтение....


Каюсь, я пользуюсь нотами для ф-но. Осваиваю пьесу на одном из своих пианино, пока не пойму всё до тонкостей. Потом беру аккордеон, и всё играется яснее и с лучшим пониманием... . С листа сразу на аккордеоне не хватает сноровки, да и не надо может мне оно )).


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2020)

Kuzalogly,
кому как... 
Мне левая рука помогает. Я про нее обычно не думаю даже, если нет каких-то изысков. Вот с ф-но потяжельше будет. Хотя, простой аккордовый аккомпанемент обычно на ф-но также не создает никаких проблем.

Но, игра с листа дает очень и очень много! Не требуется сразу со всеми штрихами и нюансами, надо для начала, воспроизводить текст, желательно двумя руками. Причем, надо играть именно все, что попадется. В любой тональности. С любым количеством знаков.


----------



## hovrin120 (10 Июн 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Но, игра с листа дает очень и очень много! Не требуется сразу со всеми штрихами и нюансами, надо для начала, воспроизводить текст, желательно двумя руками. Причем, надо играть именно все, что попадется. В любой тональности. С любым количеством знаков.


Меня напрягает количество знаков при ключе, нормально себя чувствую с тремя знаками, с четырьмя еще куда не шло а если больше ноты неохота брать, тоска берет.


----------



## vev (11 Июн 2020)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Меня напрягает количество знаков при ключе, нормально себя чувствую с тремя знаками, с четырьмя еще куда не шло а если больше ноты неохота брать, тоска берет.



Дальше еще проще: 5 знаков - это по сути все лишь два. Надо помнить, что играть без знака  Шесть бемолей - понятно, что все пониженные, кроме фа. Нам то хотя бы не надо вспоминать очередность знаков. Хоть в этом плюс


----------



## Jemaccordion (11 Июн 2020)

Всё гораздо проще, чем эта "арифметика". Чем дольше по времени играешь произведение, тем быстрее оно запоминается. Ну скажем играете по нотам одно произведение всю неделю, оно само ляжет в память. Имеется ввиду уже разобранное. У меня именно так.Хотя знал людей,которые специально учили наизусть в процессе разбора. Считаю это не совсем правильно.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (24 Ноя 2020)

Автор обсуждения "изобрел велосипед". Необычный такой, яркий, с пампошкамии)).Только вот ездить на нем, скорее всего, будет он один. Уже есть придуманная и проверенная веками нотная запись. Она сложилась в современном виде тоже не сразу. Можно сказать, что современная нотная запись - это плод коллективного разума. Сам автор идеи говорит, что его изобретение работает только для знакомых пьес, а, стало быть, для широкого, повсеместного использования не годится.


----------



## Василий Ф. (16 Фев 2021)

Общался я однажды с одним "изобретателем велосипеда". Набрался терпения и дослушал, таки, его "теорию" до конца. Вывод: гораздо проще выучить ноты! И практической пользы больше: взял ЛЮБЫЕ ноты и сыграл совершенно НЕЗНАКОМУЮ музыку. И никакой геометрии...


----------

